# Lib Tech Hot Knife



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Sounds awesome.. I think my next board to replace my TRice will for sure have C3. I want to see what LibTech comes out with for next season. I would love it if they came out with a few more C3 board options.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

Been thinking about replacing my t.rice with the HK too. I noticed the same about the trice with turns being intiated from the middle of the board.. its still a little strange for me coming from a camber board before. What size HK did you get and whats ur stats? Just curious to see if i got the right size for me. Im 5'8 , 180 pounds.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet- eager to see what boards have C3 in 2014.


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> Been thinking about replacing my t.rice with the HK too. I noticed the same about the trice with turns being intiated from the middle of the board.. its still a little strange for me coming from a camber board before. What size HK did you get and whats ur stats? Just curious to see if i got the right size for me. Im 5'8 , 180 pounds.


I’m 5'7, 165 and went with the 156. I feel it’s the perfect size for me. I have the Rice in both 153 and 157. 153 is good for playing, 157 is big on me. The HK in 156 fits perfect. Its narrower then the Rice boards too. If you put a 157Rice next to it you can clearly see the difference. If you can demo it do it, or just buy it lol.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

nethngbtstk said:


> I’m 5'7, 165 and went with the 156. I feel it’s the perfect size for me. I have the Rice in both 153 and 157. 153 is good for playing, 157 is big on me. The HK in 156 fits perfect. Its narrower then the Rice boards too. If you put a 157Rice next to it you can clearly see the difference. If you can demo it do it, or just buy it lol.


So you can really feel the difference in the hotknife with the nose leading the board instead of from the middle/back of the board.. thats what im looking for..something closer to my traditional camber board but with a bit more playfulness.. the t.rice feels squirly when riding flat or going slower..when i bomb down the mountain, it feels great though


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

They lost me on the marketing...

From Hot Knife – Lib Tech... "The worlds best camber snowboard is a banana"

I'm sure they make some great boards, but worlds best camber board? :icon_scratch:

Other than that, sounds like you had fun on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> So you can really feel the difference in the hotknife with the nose leading the board instead of from the middle/back of the board.. thats what im looking for..something closer to my traditional camber board but with a bit more playfulness.. the t.rice feels squirly when riding flat or going slower..when i bomb down the mountain, it feels great though


Yeah no joke that was the one thing I kept telling everyone I was with about the board and guys at the shop where I demo'ed it. The camber in the board just sinks the nose in the snow and pulls you through the turn. Not like the Rice where you feel the rear pushing through. it’s not even close. Put it this way, I have 3 T-rice boards and have been a big fan but first run on HK I was totally like wtf. After 4-5 runs I was rippin this board harder and faster than any of my rice boards. I rode it again this weekend in waste deep POW and it floats great!! I’m telling you hands down the sickest board I have ridden to date. And I’m riding 20+ years. Oh and also its not catchy. There were a few times I should have ate shit going way to fast over rollers and landing shitty but I was total able to ride it out. Also its smooth as butter flat basing. Not that squirmy feeling you get on the ride. Fucker is solid man


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> They lost me on the marketing...
> 
> From Hot Knife – Lib Tech... "The worlds best camber snowboard is a banana"
> 
> ...


When i saw it released on Lib's sight over the summer I couldn’t have cared less cause I wanted nothing to do with camber especially from Lib but now after ridding it, it is so f'ng different then you would think

C3 CAMBER DOMINANT BANANA (C3 BTX) - YouTube

The whole board is camber but its camber nose to middle then middle to back creating banana in the middle. That vid shows exactly how it looks in person.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

nethngbtstk said:


> Yeah no joke that was the one thing I kept telling everyone I was with about the board and guys at the shop where I demo'ed it. The camber in the board just sinks the nose in the snow and pulls you through the turn. Not like the Rice where you feel the rear pushing through. it’s not even close. Put it this way, I have 3 T-rice boards and have been a big fan but first run on HK I was totally like wtf. After 4-5 runs I was rippin this board harder and faster than any of my rice boards. I rode it again this weekend in waste deep POW and it floats great!! I’m telling you hands down the sickest board I have ridden to date. And I’m riding 20+ years. Oh and also its not catchy. There were a few times I should have ate shit going way to fast over rollers and landing shitty but I was total able to ride it out. Also its smooth as butter flat basing. Not that squirmy feeling you get on the ride. Fucker is solid man


Damn I want it now BADDD.. I gotta sell this t.rice first..im willing to take a 100$ hit on it though..I only used it twice this season so far..trying to get $600 for it then buy the HK


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

nethngbtstk said:


> When i saw it released on Lib's sight over the summer I couldn’t have cared less cause I wanted nothing to do with camber especially from Lib but now after ridding it, it is so f'ng different then you would think


Yeah, not saying it isn't a good board. I just have a problem with the claim of "the worlds best camber board"... Best at what?

The would be like saying the Bugatti Veyron is the worlds best car. It may be the best at getting from point A to B in the shortest period of time while using the most gas, but it's not the best at taking 4 people and their snowboards to the mountain.

I guess my problem is with the word BEST. Is Aaron Rodgers the best QB ever because he has the highest career passer rating? Is Schumacher the best driver in the world because he won the most F1 titles, or does that one go to some of the long haul truckers that have multi-million mile accident free records?

The best carving camber board would be an alpine board.
The best floating camber board would be a 200+ cm long powder stick.
The best jumping camber board? Who the hell knows...
Best camber board in the trees? Who the hell knows...

The best overall camber board? The one you're riding on a great snow day.


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

jbernste03 said:


> Damn I want it now BADDD.. I gotta sell this t.rice first..im willing to take a 100$ hit on it though..I only used it twice this season so far..trying to get $600 for it then buy the HK


Trust me I feel you on that. I just boght the new Rice HP for 700 f'ng bucks and now have to justify having that as my play board :icon_scratch: but im totaly happy with the HK


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

nethngbtstk said:


> Trust me I feel you on that. I just boght the new Rice HP for 700 f'ng bucks and now have to justify having that as my play board :icon_scratch: but im totaly happy with the HK


JEEZUS TITTY FUCK! Why do you guys pay full price for your boards? :dizzy:


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

poutanen said:


> JEEZUS TITTY FUCK! Why do you guys pay full price for your boards? :dizzy:


You know a better place to get cheaper 2013 lib techs? I am all ears.


----------



## nethngbtstk (Oct 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, not saying it isn't a good board. I just have a problem with the claim of "the worlds best camber board"... Best at what?
> 
> The would be like saying the Bugatti Veyron is the worlds best car. It may be the best at getting from point A to B in the shortest period of time while using the most gas, but it's not the best at taking 4 people and their snowboards to the mountain.
> 
> ...


Haha that is a bold statement saying the world’s best anything when it comes to boards bc that’s a very personal opinion but for me I’m diggin it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jbernste03 said:


> You know a better place to get cheaper 2013 lib techs? I am all ears.


Lib Tech Hot Knife C3BTX Snowboard - Blem 2013 | evo

That's a blemished board, but if you're okay with that it'll save $50. Otherwise I try to never buy a current model year board until March... For ages I never spent more than 50% of MSRP on a board (got my burton T7 for $500 CDN). With my recent board purchase I had to spend closer to MSRP but still got 30% off. That was a custom made board! :yahoo:

I guess most of the builders have the dealers selling at MSRP to keep the margins thick? That's too bad...


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

poutanen said:


> They lost me on the marketing...
> 
> From Hot Knife – Lib Tech... "The worlds best camber snowboard is a banana"
> 
> ...


it's a marketing statement, what the hell would you expect them to say *"A pretty decent camber board, at least according to us, and maybe a few other guys"*... of course they are going to say it's the best. You're just upset because they didn't say *"The worlds best camber board, besides those expensive euro ironing boards that poutanen rides"*


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TorpedoVegas said:


> *"The worlds best camber board, besides those expensive euro ironing boards that poutanen rides"*


:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Guilty!!!

They could say "the best camber board that's actually not a camber board that we've ever made!" and I would have been fine with it.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

poutanen said:


> :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> Guilty!!!
> 
> They could say "the best camber board that's actually not a camber board that we've ever made!" and I would have been fine with it.



Torpedo's quote was pretty funny Poutanen :laugh:

What will be even funnier is you completely obliterating us carving down the slope with your "ironing board."


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Torpedo's quote was pretty funny Poutanen :laugh:
> 
> What will be even funnier is you completely obliterating us carving down the slope with your "ironing board."


Sounds like a challenge to me! :yahoo: The hardbooter forum is having a day at Nakiska next weekend, I'm heading out for the saturday at least. If it doesn't puke snow somewhere else maybe you guys would want to have a groomer bomber day?!?

I'll be the first to admit the BX board shape looks REALLY awkward, squared off tips like a plank of wood. It's not fast looking like an alpine board, or smooth looking like a traditional freeride board. So far I like it though! :yahoo: Plus if you ever need to iron something on the road... lol


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I picked up a Hot Knife and it is the world's best camber board. Well okay, I like it. It is poppy and great for choppy hard pack. It also has Lib-Tech's new base, which is super fast. Probably the best base ever. I kid I kid. It is nice to see Lib-Tech build camber boards, which by the way they have three models. Also, for those looking to buy, Snowboard Connection in Seattle and Bellevue have them on sale for 25% off. It is not on their web site so you will have to call to see if it is an in-store discount only.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

would this board be considered an all mountain board?

Also, how does it handle tight turns and trees?


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

smerdyakov said:


> I picked up a Hot Knife and it is the world's best camber board. Well okay, I like it. It is poppy and great for choppy hard pack. It also has Lib-Tech's new base, which is super fast. Probably the best base ever. I kid I kid. It is nice to see Lib-Tech build camber boards, which by the way they have three models. Also, for those looking to buy, Snowboard Connection in Seattle and Bellevue have them on sale for 25% off. It is not on their web site so you will have to call to see if it is an in-store discount only.


Called about this and it is in-store only....that would be a killer deal though.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

jkc350z said:


> Also, how does it handle tight turns and trees?


Just placed my order for a 156 HK last night with some Cartels. Evo has the HK 20% off right now. I'm curious how it is in the trees as well. 

My current ride (NS Premier) is pretty quick edge to edge and I'm hoping the HK is similar in that regard.


----------



## Weipim (Nov 20, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Just placed my order for a 156 HK last night with some Cartels. Evo has the HK 20% off right now. I'm curious how it is in the trees as well.
> 
> My current ride (NS Premier) is pretty quick edge to edge and I'm hoping the HK is similar in that regard.


hey , u will be fine with the hk in trees

i took mine out to breck this weekend and it is basically my first "camber" board ever and I really loved how it handles the trees. 

First of all, the base is really fast, which can be a good and bad thing in trees. then it is damp as well, on the upper spectrum in lib boards. The mellow MTX is really good as well, not grabby feeling like on my t rice but grip the ice patches here and there. 

tips and tail are a little stiff for what i expected, if it can be a tad softer, that will make it really playful, but again, u gain some u lose some.

it does ride like we say: a rear wheel drive


----------



## nicros (Jan 21, 2013)

Would the 159 HK work with 11.5 flow hylite boots?


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Board sounds great. Curious what sizes are available for next season.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Weipim said:


> hey , u will be fine with the hk in trees
> 
> i took mine out to breck this weekend and it is basically my first "camber" board ever and I really loved how it handles the trees.
> 
> ...



Awesome, good to hear :thumbsup:


----------



## CK93 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hot Knife is a great ride. Don't regret getting it at all.


----------

